# Shower duck board



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have made a wooden board to fit the shower (5 ml external ply) 5 coats of polyurethane satin varnish

now looking for soft but strong feet to put underneath

Any ideas please????

Aldra


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Sandra,
My wife bought a nice slatted duck board for our shower but I opted not to use it because shower floors seem to crack very easily and the rubber feet, to my mind, would concentrate the loads onto very small areas.
Your shower floor might have a different construction though.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I bought a rubber shower mat for ours which had small suckers on the bottom. It needed some minor trimming to fit and it was perforated to let the water drain out.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Could be Bill but we are thinking of putting quite a few to spread the weight and prevent movement. Its completely flat and shaped to the whole recess will post a picture when the varnish is finally dry

sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bigfoot we have one of those and are just looking at it to see if we can adapt it to fit theboard Thanks

Aldra


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> Hi Sandra,
> My wife bought a nice slatted duck board for our shower but I opted not to use it because shower floors seem to crack very easily and the rubber feet, to my mind, would concentrate the loads onto very small areas.


Have to agree with this point - I've also read about shower trays cracking - I bought a nice rubber shower mat from TJ Hughes ( £6.99) - a myriad of small rubber suckers on the underside, porous and has a nice raised rubber 'shag pile' effect on the top which is lovely for 'scrubbing' the soles of your feet - been in use for 2 years now.

Harry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I must admit in our last motor home we used an artificial grass in the bathroom, worked a treat

This one does not have a shower tray separate from the toilet area , Its a curved shower door and I wanted an area that would cover it all and not leave wet floor to stand on Also albert who is in and out of the van on wet days--- dog walking etc does not want to keep taking his boots off.

By the way a piece of good quality artificial grass makes an excellent door mat removes dust, mud and drains, quick shake and occasional rinse and you're away

Aldra


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*shower duck board*

hi,

we were worried that we might damage our shower floor.as it is the full bathroom,no seperate area, going in and out with shoes on,so we bought a very thick rubber car mat,dark green,i think its meant to go under the clutch pedal in a van. its got a raised lip all the way round,so water drains away,one side is smooth,and one side in raised squares,so gives lots of protection to the floor,and its just the size of our floor,and takes 2 mins to lift up and rinse off.

mags


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We got some little rubber 'feet' from B&Q and put about 12 of them on the bottom of the duckboard (standard bathroom one from B&Q that happened to be the right size) to spread the load. Has worked for the past 2 years without a problem. 

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tried or asked at B&Q,

Didn't know what we were talking about
could be us!!!
The varnished board looks so good would like to try it, Chris

Will try again

Aldra


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*cracked shower*

We have varnished duckboard in ours and shower tray is cracked in two places.Used some clear 2" wide tape over cracks.Can't be seen as duckboard covers but was it the duckboard that cracked it?!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Found on line pack of 4 £3.98
self adhesive, grey
are they the ones?

Aldra


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Duckboard*

Hi

I have a duckboard in the shower. The underneath has several slats of wood that are in contact with the shower. However, under these slats is some sort of foam covering then entire length. The bottom edge of the foam (the bit that touches the plastic shower tray) has a plastic type backing. This was standard fit when I bought the motorhome.

Here is a pic to make it clearer as I have probably confused half the planet with my description. The black coloured stripes are the pieces of foam.

Russell


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Russell the back of ours looks the same only 7 strips

Its what to put on those strips were having a problem with

Hope that dog gets you, what a way to finish his life   

Sandra


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Foam*

Hi

Best way I can describe it is double sided sticky stuff, with the protective plastic left on one side.

Russell


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Just been out and had a look - there are only 7 rubber feet because of where the 2 drains are in the shower tray but obviously Hymer shower trays are strong enough to cope with that. I have attached a close up photo of one of the feet so you get an idea


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we got one from Dunhelm, about £10 but we keep a small shaggy bath mat under it to protect the shower tray whilst using the loo etc.

We actually thought our MH should have had a duck board.


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

We also bought a duck board from Dunelm and we have a shower mat with suckers underneath to take some of the pressure! so far so good.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry, forgive my ignorance of such matters... just found this old tread.

I'm just in the process of buying a Hymer and it has wooden shower slats included.

This might be a stupid question, but are you supposed to use it whilst showering, or is it just there to protect the shower base if you use that area for other purposes? I'm thinking in particular of motorhomes where you may walk on the shower area to use the loo.

Mike


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I have just read this post and I thought what a good post from Aldra and then I find its from 29/05/2011, why are we not posting a lot more threads like this now? :crying:


----------

